# General > Biodiversity >  Big cats?

## cat-a-tonic

Have you seen what you think may have been a large black cat or Puma in Caithness? I would be interested to hear of any encounters. I know there have been reports occasionally as long as I can remember. Accounts of recent encounters/sightings would be most welcome. Historical accounts are also welcome. 
Please email:

caithnessbigcats@gmail.com

Your anonymity is guaranteed. I am looking into this subject for my own personal interest and have no intention of seeking publicity. If you have a recent encounter/sighting to relate please state if you would be willing to be contacted as I may wish to carry out some follow up investigation.
Thank you.

----------

